# 93 GXE Maxima Speaker size??



## sh73312 (Dec 20, 2004)

Does anyone know what stock speaker size is on the fronts of a 93 GXE Maxima?NOT 4x6


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you have bose, then it's 3.5 or 4" something like that. If you have the non-bose, it's a 4x6.


----------



## maxima_92se (Dec 19, 2004)

With the factory bose system it will either be a 5.25" or a 6.50".


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

No, it's not. have you ever pulled your door panels off? 
the Bose uses a 4" up front and a 6x9 in the back.

the non bose uses a 4x6 up front and a 6.5" in back.

please prove me wrong.  I'd like to see it.


----------



## maxima_92se (Dec 19, 2004)

You might be right and I cant prove you wrong I am just going by what a car audio store told me on mine.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

those guys don't know what they're talking about then. pull your door panel and look.

Without trying to be rude, you're simply talking nonsense until you've done it yourself and can verify with personal experience.


----------

